# Boar/Nubian cross



## shellielou28 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am looking to get nubian/boar cross nannies and I'm wanting to know if they will produce a lot of milk ? Please Help!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

"Will they produce a lot of milk?" This is going to be relative. If it's quantity you're after you need a full dairy and one with strong milking genes. There are plenty of mediocre does out there. I've heard great things about this particular cross and if the right one came up I would get one myself. 

If you know what lines their Nubian half came from that's going to be a good indicator of how the crosses will produce. But regardless of volume their milk should be amazing. I've heard great things about meat breeds milk. Making sure the goat is healthy and well cared for will also help you get maximum volume. 

There are other things to consider. Length of lactation will probably be decreased. A typical dairy doe will milk 11 months and is only dried up to give birth. Some does never dry off completely. Boer regularly have extra teats. Extra teats are highly undesirable in a dairy goat. 

I could go on but hopefully this way helpful. Enjoy your new goats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you want a lot of milk for most of the year I wouldn't go with with a Boer Nub cross.
My % girls only produce about a half gallon a day for close to 8 or 9 months.
Boers are not known for long lactation, great udders or nice teats.


----------



## shellielou28 (Mar 4, 2014)

I would think for a newbie like me 1/2 a gallon a day would be plenty. I don't really want it for drinking so much misty cheese, butter , buttermilk. My husband wants to drink some but not to much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

shellielou28 said:


> I would think for a newbie like me 1/2 a gallon a day would be plenty. I don't really want it for drinking so much misty cheese, butter , buttermilk. My husband wants to drink some but not to much!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I think one would work well considering this. Their higher butterfat will be great for making cheese.

But do yourself a favor and get an experienced milker if you've never milked before. Around me most of these does are used for crossing back to Boer buck for faster growing kids. Because of this the does have had minimal handling and definitely not milked. I can't say enough make sure the doe is handleable and friendly.


----------



## shellielou28 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok thanks I'm going to the farm to pick out my doe. I may get a kid as well . I know I want two goats for sure. because I've had just one before and that turned out awful When it comes to milking what materials do u need I need? Like I said Im very new to this I've done a lot of research and watched tons of YouTube videos but it's nice to talk to real people on here lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you are getting two, twice the trouble hehe. 
Seriously though, they do better with a buddy.
You can spend lots on milking supplies if you can/want.
My favorite is a plain old steel saucepan with a lid and glass jars.
And milk filters from the feed store.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Udder wash and teat dip (homemade or store bought)
Container to milk into, stainless steel or glass
Milk filters (homemade or store bought)

There are lots of little things but those are the basics. 

I've had great luck milking directly into 1/2 gallon jars. I secure the milk filter on top with the canning ring. When I get inside I just toss the filter, wipe the outside of the jar (which I take care to keep clean) and into the freezer it goes. Easy and less to wash. I have hundreds of dollars into fancy beautiful milking pails, cans and equipment that just sits around because I still prefer the Mason jars. Go figure.

This is must be very exciting for you. Post pics if you can. As lots of questions. Enjoy the trip and take your time choosing. When I got my first goat she was not the goat I went to see. But after talking with the breeder she thought Dolly would be a better fit. She was sure right. Dolly's been nothing but a joy since she came home. Not so much my other goats but I'll save that story for another time.


----------



## shellielou28 (Mar 4, 2014)

Are you talking about the clear jars with the white lids? I've seen those on the you tube videos.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Clear jars? Yes, just a standard canning jar. But the jars come with canning lids/rings. Those white lids are very handy but sold separate.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

If you want to make cheese you need at least a gallon of milk. Many recipe's call for 2 gallons. Just something to think about. You will be milking more does to get that amount with that cross.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I milk boer/nubian crosses. Once a day we get about a quart each. Depending what kind and how much cheese you want to make. ... I found making cheddar which called for 2 gallons very time consuming....6 hours from start to cleaned up. The regular goat cheese made with vinegar takes an hour or so. I already have a good 8 pounds of cheese in my freezer and we get 1/2 gallon a day. Unless you want to do nothing but make cheese.... Anyway, boer/nubian works for me

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I had several NuBoer (Boerbian?) does and loved them. Gave close to a gallon of high fat milk a day for a 10 month lactation. I let them raise their 3/4 Boer kids and still milked them for the house with the full dairy girls or I bred them dairy.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> ....
> There are other things to consider. Length of lactation will probably be decreased. A typical dairy doe will milk 11 months and is only dried up to give birth. Some does never dry off completely.* Boer regularly have extra teats*. Extra teats are highly undesirable in a dairy goat.
> 
> I could go on but hopefully this way helpful. Enjoy your new goats!


I've seen that on an auction recently. Some of the does there had this extra little teats. I think, if anyone wants to cross for extra milk he should pick some Boer goat doe without those "extras" and use a milk goat buck. Anyone experience with the results?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's the "problem"; Boer teats are small & not comfortable at all to milk.

As for putting a dairy buck on them I don't see why not, we do it the opposite way all the time.
One doe took forever to dry off & but she was the one with tiny orifice on one side.
Her half sister had fairly nice ones to work with but dried up after about 9 months.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

nancy d said:


> ...
> As for putting a dairy buck on them I don't see why not, we do it the opposite way all the time.
> ....


What I have in mind would be dairy bucks impregnating local goats to get some offspring that has got local advantages combined with higher milk production.

I also wonder about the change in the qualities of the milk.

(I intend to upload pictures from the Boer goat auction a bit later!)


----------



## shellielou28 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am so anxious to get a goat but they are so expensive. We are having money issues right now because of all the things we are trying to do this spring and summer. I hope we have some money left over because I really want some goats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

RhinoWhite said:


> What I have in mind would be dairy bucks impregnating local goats to get some offspring that has got local advantages combined with higher milk production.
> 
> I also wonder about the change in the qualities of the milk.
> 
> (I intend to upload pictures from the Boer goat auction a bit later!)


 Boer have some pretty rich milk.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

kccjer said:


> I milk boer/nubian crosses. Once a day we get about a quart each. Depending what kind and how much cheese you want to make. ... I found making cheddar which called for 2 gallons very time consuming....6 hours from start to cleaned up. The regular goat cheese made with vinegar takes an hour or so. I already have a good 8 pounds of cheese in my freezer and we get 1/2 gallon a day. Unless you want to do nothing but make cheese.... Anyway, boer/nubian works for me
> 
> Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


We are now getting almost a gallon a day since we weaned the babies. Well sorta weaned...caught one of the babies sticking her head thru the fence and still nursing! :laugh: Little brat. I am making the regular goat cheese every other day or even every day depending on how much milk we have used for other things. We still only milk once a day and would probably get 2 gallons if we milked twice.


----------

